# Continuous waste on drinking fountains



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

We're under the UPC here. The code book does not specially exclude drinking fountains from the code. I have two DF's side by side, flood rim levels are the same, the drains are within 30" (they are 18" apart), and they don't exceed the FU's allowed on an 1-1/2" trap. 

I called IAPMO yesterday and the guy I talked to didn't think it would be a problem but I'm looking for second opinions. Seems like a waste to run two separate traps & vents for something that's half a fixture unit. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

It is done like this all the time with a high/low set up where all the work is done in the one cooler and the other is empty. It is fine.:thumbsup:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

looks fine


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Allowed by UPC, heck you could run them in-direct to a floor sink if you had to. Question i have is the trap arm, looks to far from vent.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

5' if memory serves on 1-1/2".


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

1-1/2" trap arm can be 42" and it's less than that.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

1 1/2" trap arm is 3' to vent 2" trap arm is 5' to vent upc


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Nikolai said:


> 1-1/2" trap arm can be 42" and it's less than that.


My UPC tells me 42", so you are good.


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

Looks good. Would pass here, no problem. We can run 1 1/2 up to 6 ft from vent.

Out of curiosity, is that a cleanout above your san-t (drain)? or is that another san-t? The pic is kind of dark.


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

Looks good I install many fountains for commercial buildings and are always done with continous waste.. Nice to have all that room as well, im currently working on an aircraft hangar and the rough is penetrating a cinderwall and have to install a.s 1117l fountains, if your rough is not spot on lets just say on final your going to have a bad day..


----------

